# [Frage] Zwei Fotos farblich angleichen



## Supe (29. September 2005)

Hallo Fotoladen-Besitzer!

Im neuen Photoshop CS2 gibt es, so glaube ich, die Möglichkeit zwei Fotos farblich anzugleichen. Über welche Funktion erreiche ich das nochmal?

Danke für eine kurzen Tipp. Die Suche habe ich schon benutzt, aber dazu nichts passendes gefunden.

Danke,
Supe


----------



## xelix (29. September 2005)

"Gleiche Farbe"
 Ansonsten gibt es noch ein älteres (kostenloses) Plugin. Das heißt "Metrix"


----------



## Supe (30. September 2005)

Hallo Felix!

Ich danke Dir! Das hilft mir weiter!

Supe


----------



## regurge (30. September 2005)

Farbton/Sättigung einfärben (strg+u) ?


----------



## AKrebs70 (30. September 2005)

Ich glaube das kann dir auch weiter helfen:
http://www.wargalla.de/03-02.pdf

Axel


----------

